# What does the CR stand for in CR123A?



## buzzme (May 17, 2006)

The title says it all. If I understand, the 123A designates the battery as one battery that is 2/3rds the size of an "A" size battery. Correct?

"CR" is the chemical symbol for chromium, is chromium somehow used in making a 123A battery?

Do they still make "A" size batteries?

Do any flashlights take "A" size batteries?

Sometimes I see the rechargeable listed as RCR123A (I think, please correct me if I error).

Is a CR123A always lithium @ 3 volts?

Is a RCR123A (if that is what a rechargeable RC123A is called) always lithium ion @ 3.6volts?

Is there any real standardized list of what batteries are called?

Or a list that cross references the different names?

I have seen a post by AW that comes the closest to explaining battery nomenclature, but even within that there seems to be some ambiguity.

Thanks for helping a newbie understand this stuff.


----------



## David_Campen (May 17, 2006)

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=117152


----------



## SilverFox (May 17, 2006)

Hello Buzzme,

I am not sure what the CR stands for, but am led to believe it has something to do with the size designation. As David has pointed out, the metric nomenclature is CR17345, but we still don't fully understand what the CR is for.

Yes, they still make A sized batteries, but I am not aware of any flashlights that use them.

I refer to a rechargeable CR123A as a R-CR123A and do that to avoid any confusion.

R-CR123A cells can be nominal 3.6-3.7 volts or if they have a voltage step down circuit installed they can be listed as nominal 3.0 volts. The 3.6-3.7 volt cells come off the charger at 4.2 volts. The 3.0 volt cells come off around 3.8-4.0 volts, but are supposed to drop down quickly under load.

I think AW did a good job of listing the various battery sizes. If you are still seeking more information you can always do a Google search.

Tom


----------



## z96Cobra (May 19, 2006)

FWIW, I bought some R-CR123A's from Fry's that are made by Ultralast. They are listed on each battery as 3V (not 3.6V like the Juice brand) and when I tested them after a full charge I got 3.2V, just like a regular CR123A. I have also found these batteries at Meijer.

Roger


----------



## Christoph (May 20, 2006)

Z96Cobra

You said "FWIW, I bought some R-CR123A's from Fry's that are made by Ultralast."
Could you tell me what lights you have that the r-cr cells from ultralast fit into please.
Chris


----------



## Handlobraesing (May 20, 2006)

It must mean something.

Alkaline button cells are named LRxx
Silver Oxide SRxx
Mercury PXxx
Lithium CRxxxx


----------



## David_Campen (May 20, 2006)

> Lithium CRxxxx


Certainly a manufacturer is free to label his cells that way if he wishes. Some do, many don't:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=117152


----------



## Radio (May 20, 2006)

Yup, just branding, they are all 123 cells


----------



## Ray_of_Light (May 21, 2006)

Last time I queried a friend in the battery manufacturing business, he stated that the first two letter went after the chemistry of the battery. The first letter is for the electrolyte, the second is for the cathode.

R06 = Heavy duty AA
LR06 = Alkaline AA

L is for the potassium hydroxide, R for the manganese dioxide

CR123: C for Ethylene Carbonate, R for manganese dioxide

The difference between CR2016 and BR2016 is the electrolyte; B is for Thionyl Chloride.

Hope this helps

Anthony


----------

